# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne Hudoroi or Keei?

## gigihforlife

I am not sure which species of this? It seems cryptocoryne for me and looks like Hudoroi or Keei. What do you think?

Please see it in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMcfvn3gkcE

----------


## illumbomb

If you are sure yours is either C. keei or C. hudori, you can check the crypt pages to read about the differences. In the wild, I think the leaves of C. keei could be shorter than that of C. hudori.

----------


## gigihforlife

> If you are sure yours is either C. keei or C. hudori, you can check the crypt pages to read about the differences. In the wild, I think the leaves of C. keei could be shorter than that of C. hudori.


I'll try to read...thanks.

----------

